#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  ITGGU Bilaspur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

*Institute Of Technology Guru Ghasidas University, Bilaspur*

*ITGGU Bilaspur Year of Establishment:* 1997.


*ITGGU Bilaspur* *Affiliation:* Guru Ghasidas University.


*ITGGU Bilaspur* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*ITGGU Bilaspur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
36042

*OPPH*
328096

*OB*
39155

*OBPH*
384134

*SC*
127418

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
187195

*STPH*
422693




*ITGGU Bilaspur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringChemical Engineering/TechnologyComputer Science EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringIndustrial Production and EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*ITGGU Bilaspur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 20,800/- Per Year.

*ITGGU Bilaspur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 4,350/- Per Year Excluding Mess Fee.

*ITGGU Bilaspur Engineering Placements 2012: * NA.

*ITGGU Bilaspur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
The University has established an advanced state-of-the art Computer Centre equipped with latest versions of hardware machines and software. The Computer centre provides central facility for the growth and development of teaching, research, administration, examination, finance and other important cells of the University. Compute Centre has got several versions of Unix and Windows operating system. Surrounded by a beautiful green boundaries of trees, Computer Centre has more than 80 terminals (Pentium IV PCs) with Windows, Unix and Linux Operating Systems as Servers. A sufficiently large number of Peripherals such as Printers, switches, multimedia devices and equipment support the PCs for Users. The standard packages used for office automation, programming, computation are available to assist students, faculty, researchers of University. The Centre has installed a VSAT (@256 Kbps Broadband) connectivity under the UGC INFONET Scheme.The Internet connection is provided to all teachers, students, research scholars and the administrative staff of the University. The Computer Science and Information Technology (CSI) Department conducts its computer programming practical in the Centre for the Batches of MCA and M.Sc. IT Students. Computer Centre conducts short term courses for the students and staff of the University to enhance Computer Literacy. The Centre assists various departments of the University in computerizing their task. Computer Centre is also maintaining the University website www.ggu.ac.in The website provides rich information about the University which is not only beneficial to the University community but also to the outside world. The website of about 100 web pages contains all the necessary information about the University ranging from details of various courses, their admission procedures, activities, to display results of Examinations of the University. The Computer Centre remains open for eight hours in a day and the students visit the Centre for their computing and Internet tasks. Computer Centre Organized a Workshop for Vishwavidyalaya's Teachers/Employees on 07-10 Feb 2010. Workshop (Hardware, Software and Net working).

*ITGGU Bilaspur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*  Only limited hostel accommodation is available on first cum first basis. Those who cannot be accommodated will have to make their own arrangements. Some private accommodations are available outside.

*ITGGU Bilaspur Address:* Institute Of Technology Guru Ghasidas University Bilaspur, Koni, Bilaspur, (C.G.), India, 495009.

*ITGGU Bilaspur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie NIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie KIT Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie COE Trivandrum btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

